# Chromium as default web browser



## srivo (Dec 2, 2010)

Is there a way to setup Chromium as the default web browser?


----------



## adamk (Dec 2, 2010)

Each desktop environment has their own way of setting default applications.  You should find a "preferred applications" or "default applications" option in the configuration manager for each of gnome, xfce4, and kde4 (gnome-control-center, xfce4-settings-manager, and systemsettings, respectively).

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2010)

One easy way to set up default browser is to install devel/xdg-utils (nut sure if actually needed, but I use xdg-utils anyway) and set *BROWSER* environment variable
For minimalist desktops, this turns out to work pretty well


----------



## srivo (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not proud of me this time! The "preferred applications"solved my problem!

Thanks!


----------

